# Bastava dire NO ... e invece ha detto SI..



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2013)

«Chiara M racconta la parabola di un matrimonio. Non un matrimonio qualunque: il suo. Un racconto utile, ironico, malinconico, senza sconti. Uno sguardo chiaro come il suo nome» Beppe Severgnini

[In libreria dall'8 maggio 2013]

Il giorno in cui si è sposata era convinta che l’amore sarebbe durato per sempre. Vogliamo essere onesti? Diciamo che ci sperava. Perché, in fin dei conti, decidere di dividere la propria vita con qualcuno è un rischio. E se anche la cosa non le fosse stata del tutto chiara quando stava attraversando la navata della chiesa, indossando fieramente la meringata che chiamano abito da sposa, lo sarebbe diventata qualche tempo dopo. Quel giorno piangevano la mamma e qualche zia. Qualche anno più tardi, invece, piangeva lei. Succede quando si entra nel vortice dei tentativi che si fanno per restare insieme. Nel momento in cui ci si separa si viene catapultati in una nuova dimensione di problemi emotivi ma anche molto pratici. Tutte cose che (più o meno) sono capitate a (più o meno) tutti. Perché bisogna dirlo alle famiglie, dirlo al lavoro, parlare con gli avvocati, cercare una nuova casa. E si realizza che gli amici ci avrebbero scommesso, perché dopo - e solo dopo - ti dicono cosa davvero pensavano dell’ex. Una consolazione: non si è soli. E poi quando i due si lasciano c’è sempre del tragicomico e sentirselo raccontare da chi quei momenti li ha vissuti e in qualche modo superati, potrebbe essere di un qualche sollievo per chi sta concludendo (o ha da poco concluso) una storia importante. Ed è il motivo per cui Chiara Maffioletti ha scritto questo libro. Una storia in cui molti lettori possono facilmente identificarsi. Con uno stile di scrittura brillante e fresco, l’autrice riesce anche a strappare un sorriso, ma senza perdere mai di vista l’obiettivo di raccontare qualcosa di vero e di delicato.

«Credeva che l’amore potesse bastare per superare le difficoltà. Non è stato così. Sarebbe bastato poco perché le cose andassero diversamente. Sarebbe bastato poco anche tornando a quel momento, davanti al sacerdote. Bastava dire no. E invece ha detto sì»


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Maggio 2013)

Per questo bisogna sempre avere almeno un amante che ti consoli da queste tristi e inevitabili vicende... 
:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> «Chiara M racconta la parabola di un matrimonio. Non un matrimonio qualunque: il suo. Un racconto utile, ironico, malinconico, senza sconti. Uno sguardo chiaro come il suo nome» Beppe Severgnini
> 
> [In libreria dall'8 maggio 2013]
> 
> ...



ecco quella è stata una delle tante cose che io non ho fatto...
Molto insicura ma convinta di quello che faccio ...
Inveced di dire NO basterebbe pensare che il tutto non è mai rose e fiori ,basterebbe pensare che dopo la festa (come dopo un funerale :mrgreenti ritrovi ad dover affrontare la realtà che è sempre più cruda di quanto te lo aspetti...
Ti ritrovi da solo tu e lui ,lui e te , in fondo due estranei che hanno deciso di dividere vita e spazio dove a volte lo spazio è davvero stretto e pieno di insidie ...
Per me bisognerebbe dire FORSE, CHI LO SA, BHO VEDREMO....
per ora cominciamo cosi poi valuto...


----------



## Duchessa (8 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> «Chiara M racconta la parabola di un matrimonio. Non un matrimonio qualunque: il suo. Un racconto utile, ironico, malinconico, senza sconti. Uno sguardo chiaro come il suo nome» Beppe Severgnini
> 
> [In libreria dall'8 maggio 2013]
> 
> ...


"Ogni cosa esistente è impermanente.

Quando si comincia a osservare ciò,
con comprensione profonda e diretta esperienza,
allora ci si mantiene distaccati dalla sofferenza"

Il succo è qui, ma..
Ci si pensa sempre troppo poco,
Lo si insegna ai figli troppo poco.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> "Ogni cosa esistente è impermanente.
> 
> Quando si comincia a osservare ciò,
> con comprensione profonda e diretta esperienza,
> ...


Oh mia duchessa
quanto ho penato
per un tuo post...quanto...


----------

